# Mid-Ohio Walleye Club meeting this Thursday



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

The Mid-Ohio Walleye Club will meet this Thursday night (5/8/08) at 7 PM at Gormans Nature Center 2295 Lexington Avenue, Mansfield. The club is FREE and open to all! Coffee and snacks are provided. A raffle for fishing lures/prizes will be held following the meeting. 

This month's speaker will be Matt Davis. He is a long time Lake Erie fisherman as well as an accomplished walleye tournament angler. Among some of the tournament circuits Matt has fished are the World Walleye Association (WWA), the Western Ohio Walleye Association (WOWC), the Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT), and the Masters Walleye Circuit (MWC). He has also been the Tournamant Director of the LEWT from 2004 to present. Among his many tournament accomplishments are (along with partner Dan Gies) a 3rd place finish in last years MWC World Walleye Championships (held on Lake Erie), 3-time Cabelas NTC Qualifier, and 2003 WOWC Points Champion. Matt is sponsored by Pennzoil Marine, The Sportsmans Outpost, Reef Runner Lures, Starcraft Marine, Minn Kota, Humminbird Electronics, Vics Sports Center, Berts Custom Tackle, Crown Battery, Cyclops Lures, and O2 Marine Technologies. 

Matt's presentation will cover fishing with bottom bouncers and spinners, as applied to both Lake Erie and inland lakes walleyes. Hope to see lots of new faces there.

Tim


----------

